# Dowl for gas gauge



## suvtillerdriver (May 26, 2014)

If I use a wooden dowl for a gas guage do I need to coat the wood? It will not reside in the tank but only used to get an estimate when needed.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

I didn't coat or treat mine. I am using a Mahogany dowel.


----------



## joebucko (Dec 29, 2012)

> If I use a wooden dowl for a gas guage do I need to coat the wood? It will not reside in the tank but only used to get an estimate when needed.


No need to coat it. If you use a magic marker (permanent) on it you can mark it off in increments for a more accurate read. The Magic marker will not come off with gasoline.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't coat the dowel, it will be easier to read. Cut notches for an indication of fuel level.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've been using dip sticks for many years now (sometimes a dowel but mostly a 1 x 1/4" teak stick. My usual routine is to start with a dry tank (easy if it's new) not so easy if you already have fuel - but still do-able. Load in your base measuring amount (when I pre-mixed fuel and oil I marked my sticks in six gallon amounts for straight fuel it's five gallon increments). Add another five or six gallons then make a second mark (all the way until you're topped off - most tanks will never hold the amount they claim, of course....). My marks are done with a simple three sided file (then enhanced later). Once I have my basic marks I then highlight them with permanent markers in each groove - with heavier marks for 1/4, 1/2, and 3/4 measurements.

No, I've never coated my fuel sticks with anything (remember your fuel is also a solvent and will pretty much remove anything you put on a dipstick -even that permanent marker eventually...). I also make a point of making a second stick and storing it away somewhere in case I lose my primary.... Every dipstick has a fuel key attached to one end as well.... Hope this helps...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a fuel gauge. Guess I am old school


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> I have a fuel gauge. Guess I am old school


Actually….just the opposite. Nothing more old school than a stick dipped into in a gas tank opening...


----------

